# Old Orchard Recipe wanted



## lepidgeon (Aug 6, 2017)

Does anyone have a 5 gallon recipe for frozen concentrate? 
Thanks


----------



## dralarms (Aug 6, 2017)

Sure, mix it exactly as label states and then for a 5 gallon batch add 3 more cans of concentrate. Ferment as usual.


----------



## lepidgeon (Aug 6, 2017)

21 seems excessif  what about additives


----------



## dralarms (Aug 7, 2017)

The only thing I add to mine is yeast.


----------



## salcoco (Aug 7, 2017)

visit winemaking.jackkeller.net he has some concentrate recipes indicating acid blend , tannin etc additions.


----------



## Julie (Aug 7, 2017)

Is this frozen concentrate that you buy from the freezer section of the grocery store?


----------



## lepidgeon (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes! Old Orchard frozen concentrates (Pom/Blueberry)


----------



## Julie (Aug 7, 2017)

lepidgeon said:


> Yes! Old Orchard frozen concentrates (Pom/Blueberry)



Lol, I make that Blue/Pom, give me a couple of minutes to dig out what I did and I'll post it for you.


----------



## Julie (Aug 7, 2017)

For 5 gallons

20 cans of juice (I use 4 cans per gallon)
Water to 5 gallons
Sugar to 1.080, take a reading after you add the water, then I take that and warm it up, add the sugar, then add back to the must. 1 cup of sugar will raise sg approximately .018 per gallon

1 tablespoon of nutrient
The yeast I used is Lavlin 1122
Ph should be around 3.5 to 3.6
To adjust acid levels use Potassium Bicarbonate to lower and acid blend to raise acid levels. And to be honest, you are going to need to lower. And, I normally pay more attention to PH at this point and adjust acid once wine is done and I do that to my tasting. 

stir daily and once sg is down around 1.010, I snap the lid down on the primary and leave it go til dry. I normally will wait one week to check it. then I rack to a secondary, add k-meta and rack once every three months, also add k-meta. 
And once dry, I add 1/8 tsp of tannin.

Once clear I backsweeten to 1.010. Also when I backsweeten I use 1/2 cup of corn syrup first then cane sugar.


----------

